# Form Buttons Driving Me Nuts



## asallwey (Dec 21, 2022)

I just moved to Excel 2016 from 2007. I have buttons to run macros. When I try to edit a button's name I get this popup: Move Here, Copy Here, Cancel. The button will have dots at the corners and middle, and I can grab it to move it. But I rarely get the right mouse button drop-down menu that lets me assign a new macro or edit. I can click all over the damm thing and get the popup above. It's driving me nuts!

Developer > Design Mode  or Properties only gives me sheet info, I just added a Form button and I can't rename it or assign a macro. 

What is wrong??? Do I need to turn something on?


----------



## Tom Urtis (Dec 21, 2022)

What you are right-clicking on whereby you get the Move Here, Copy Here, Cancel options is not a Form button but an ActiveX command button. Simply upgrading your Excel version from 2007 to 2016 did not magically transform Form buttons to Command Buttons. Your project already had Command Buttons in it or you added Command Buttons to your project not knowing they are not Form buttons.

Either re-create your Form buttons (you cannot transform a Command Button into a Form button) to replace the (what really are) Command Buttons, or (what I do not recommend unless your project requires ActiveX which I doubt) go into design mode, double click the Command Button, program that button there in the VBE where you woudl be at that moment, then return to the worksheet by closing the VBE by hitting Alt+Q, and then exiting Design mode.


----------



## asallwey (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks for the info, I'll check them out this afternoon. The sheets are old, so I'm sure you are probably right on what the buttons are.


----------



## asallwey (Dec 22, 2022)

I just played with both button types and seem to have it worked out. Yes I am using Form buttons. I'm not sure what I was doing to cause problems for myself. I think I may have had Design on when trying to get the dropdown from the Form buttons. 

Thanks for getting me to look at more intensely!


----------

